# bribie 8th ave this afternoon



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Im heading out for a fish this afternoon, at the usual marker, Ill be there around 1pm till after dark. feel free to join me

Lee


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lee,

Wish i could.
Hope you do better than the rest of us combined yesterday!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh how did you all go? and how many of you were there?

I have only been there the once and not got any and that was the first trip.

Lee


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

Can't make it tomorrow, but will be heading out Wednesday Morning if anyone can make it then?

Ben


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Lee.. how did you go this arvo?

When I was walking about 1klm north of you this afternoon, there were plenty of big tuna busting up. Very similar spot to yesterday.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mark, I got my one and only keeper at 43cm just after I spoke to you. but I got absolutely smoked twice and it wasnt snapper, no head thumps at all. both times I got hit near the marker and got towed half way back to the beach and got done on the bottom. any idea what it might have been? I was thinking either big trevally or kingies. I had a good go at some of the longtails as they came straight past the beacon but like you said they were feeding on tiny bait and wouldnt touch anything

I got 8 squire all up 3 that were 34cm  the others were all around 30cm 
a flathead at 40cm
and 2 flounder

Lee


----------

